# Friends Leaving Philippines



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have alot of friends who have left the r.p for greener pastures. One who had been in subic for 5 yrz just landed in medallin yesterday for retirement reasons. Several left pinas after 15 yrs or so to raise their kids in usa for a better future. With all the competition by other countries for retirees the choices are becoming better.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope your plan is working out moving forward as well. As for Medellin, I'm assuming that means Columbia, South America? I know International Living pushes Central and South America and even Belize quite a bit. Last issue also had Penang, Malaysia as well as Tagaytay written up by some Expats on site. I noticed the Tagaytay write up talked about yr round temps in the 70's, and I know that when I check Philippines weather most every day for the areas of interest to us to retire, Tagaytay seems to have a lot in the 80's peak season. I know that by itself is not "hot", but is much "warmer" with the humidity heat index. Then again, most of PI is except Baguio it seems. Yep, lots of choices!


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I wish them good luck, those leaving I mean..
Me, I'm staying. My grass is very green where I'm at; for now anyways. I just shoo the goats and cows away. The chicken are ok to stay; as long as they stay out of our kitchen.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Palawenio said:


> I wish them good luck, those leaving I mean..
> Me, I'm staying. My grass is very green where I'm at; for now anyways. I just shoo the goats and cows away. The chicken are ok to stay; as long as they stay out of our kitchen.


chickens are ok in the kitchen as long as there in the oven.....


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

I guess everyone has their own Idea of a greener pasture. An Expat I know from a another town returned to the North East, U.S. as well for similar reasons, kids education, etc. He moved back to the PI after 2 winters citing his mental health was more important than his kids education. He couldn't take being confined to the house during the Winter months. Perhaps he should have moved to the south but I think he also just missed the PI.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Winter confinement and fun lock up*



pakawala said:


> I guess everyone has their own Idea of a greener pasture. An Expat I know from a another town returned to the North East, U.S. as well for similar reasons, kids education, etc. He moved back to the PI after 2 winters citing his mental health was more important than his kids education. He couldn't take being confined to the house during the Winter months. Perhaps he should have moved to the south but I think he also just missed the PI.


Nothing more miserable than ND winters, I feel they last 8 months out of the year and quality of life and fun weather will only last about 2 months, horrible it rains the wind blows very hard year round and I can't think of a better spot to live than the Philippines for warmth and sunshine.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

pakawala said:


> I guess everyone has their own Idea of a greener pasture. An Expat I know from a another town returned to the North East, U.S. as well for similar reasons, kids education, etc. He moved back to the PI after 2 winters citing his mental health was more important than his kids education. He couldn't take being confined to the house during the Winter months. Perhaps he should have moved to the south but I think he also just missed the PI.


Nothing is more important than my childs life and sound education,and anyone who says otherwise shouldnt have had kids. Thats just selfish. I honestly cant believe ANYONE would say such a thing. Thats a disgrace. I agree,theres warm states.but maybe he couldnt afford to move there. Maybe his retirement wouldnt stretch far enuff here. Florida has reasonable retirement communities. THERES. things i miss in pinas but nothing i would hold my family back for.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Nothing is more important than my childs life and sound education,and anyone who says otherwise shouldnt have had kids. Thats just selfish. I honestly cant believe ANYONE would say such a thing. Thats a disgrace. I agree,theres warm states.but maybe he couldnt afford to move there. Maybe his retirement wouldnt stretch far enuff here. Florida has reasonable retirement communities. THERES. things i miss in pinas but nothing i would hold my family back for.


Everyone has a different set of priorities in life and as such, each has choices to make. However, as important as our children are to us, the marriage, and the companion spouse must come first. Children are an appendage to a marriage/relationship. As such, the marriage does and should always be our first priority unless it is a matter of life or death of the child.
So in essence I must disagree with you on this one. We should always do the best we are able for our children but within the framework that we as married couples have chosen for our lives. The marriage comes first..


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Everyone has a different set of priorities in life and as such, each has choices to make. However, as important as our children are to us, the marriage, and the companion spouse must come first. Children are an appendage to a marriage/relationship. As such, the marriage does and should always be our first priority unless it is a matter of life or death of the child.
> So in essence I must disagree with you on this one. We should always do the best we are able for our children but within the framework that we as married couples have chosen for our lives. The marriage comes first..


Dang! Can't top this one for eloquence.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Everyone has a different set of priorities in life and as such, each has choices to make. However, as important as our children are to us, the marriage, and the companion spouse must come first. Children are an appendage to a marriage/relationship. As such, the marriage does and should always be our first priority unless it is a matter of life or death of the child.
> So in essence I must disagree with you on this one. We should always do the best we are able for our children but within the framework that we as married couples have chosen for our lives. The marriage comes first..


Lol,even i agree with that. But his opening statement didnt name that. it statrd his childs education wasnt as important as his mental health.Under ur comments,i concur. Hard to argue with jets writing.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Palawenio said:


> Dang! Can't top this one for eloquence.


+1

If only I had the icons in the App.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> Lol,even i agree with that. But his opening statement didnt name that. it statrd his childs education wasnt as important as his mental health.Under ur comments,i concur. Hard to argue with jets writing.


And one has to hope that spouse and children's interest are pretty much lined up in same direction. My asawa and I talk about that frequently as we plan our future, which if lucky, reckon I'll have bout 25-30 yrs left; so, our kid (s) will be young adults by then. We both dream of settling in."paradise" and could afford to.make that move today, but ironically She is one who first brought up educating them here in U.S. in long run as She sees them having a better opportunity for success in long run here than there. So we'll see...looks like we are going to work couple more years now, But in Japan (Oki) and then likely try to stay There longer using Japanese schools initially, Or move to PI and use one of the Brent Schools for a bit before making the ultimate decision
We all make those decisions for various reasons, situations and circumstances. All I know is that life requires flexibility because Nobody knows what tomorrow brings and best laid plans go.to heck in a hand basket! Respect to Lefties doing what he feels is best for his family over his own needs, And respect to all on here for doing what you believe is best for your loved ones. In the end, Father Time is undefeated, so live and love life every day, and nothing trumps family.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> And one has to hope that spouse and children's interest are pretty much lined up in same direction. My asawa and I talk about that frequently as we plan our future, which if lucky, reckon I'll have bout 25-30 yrs left; so, our kid (s) will be young adults by then. We both dream of settling in."paradise" and could afford to.make that move today, but ironically She is one who first brought up educating them here in U.S. in long run as She sees them having a better opportunity for success in long run here than there. So we'll see...looks like we are going to work couple more years now, But in Japan (Oki) and then likely try to stay There longer using Japanese schools initially, Or move to PI and use one of the Brent Schools for a bit before making the ultimate decision
> We all make those decisions for various reasons, situations and circumstances. All I know is that life requires flexibility because Nobody knows what tomorrow brings and best laid plans go.to heck in a hand basket! Respect to Lefties doing what he feels is best for his family over his own needs, And respect to all on here for doing what you believe is best for your loved ones. In the end, Father Time is undefeated, so live and love life every day, and nothing trumps family.


Please keep me in mind about the Okinawa thing. I look forward to hearing your input.

"Gracias" & cheers.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Please keep me in mind about the Okinawa thing. I look forward to hearing your input.
> 
> "Gracias" & cheers.


Absolutely. I'm just gonna work a bit more for older son's college as much as I can help, probably 2 yrs work but not more than 4. I Think frankly I could save as much of pension just moving to and living in PI, but we wanted to be in Okinawa one more time Together and do a little more Japan before pulling the plug. Never say "Never"! Have a good one!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Friend updates me daily from columbia. Good food,apt,etc


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Other pics columbis


----------

